# History of all keystrokes and mouse movements



## 0123456789 (Jul 9, 2007)

I heard (from a friend) that all of your keystrokes and mouse movements are stored in a special part of your computer (like a black box). Has anyone else heard about or know about this? I'm not talking about the temporary internet files or keyloggers.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I've never heard anything like that, but there are certain places where Windows stores some details about your activities on the computer.

See http://www.personal-computer-tutor.com/abc3/v29/vic29.htm and http://www.acesoft.net/delete_index.dat_files.htm I use CCleaner to delete/clean User Assist and index.dat files.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

May be the windows index files.

Also your temp folder.



> PC Mesh Internet and Disk Cleanup is an internet cleanup software to delete your internet tracks including the index.dat files, internet cache, cookies, internet history, etc.
> 
> Additionally PC Mesh Internet and Disk Cleanup includes disk cleanup functionality to ensure problem-free Windows operations.
> 
> ...


http://www.pcmesh.com/internet-cleanup.htm

I would be careful of the programs on the internet that claim to do that.It may do more damage than good..

May be some other members here can say of a more safer program.Well deleting the temp folders has pros and cons.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

On a side note, I have seen programs that clean your registry.Again I don't what to be messing with the registry.

Funny yesterday, I was on the computer and the internet was down.I was trying to view offline and check the history folder and temp folder .It was showing where I gone but would not allow me to view it.

And some times it allows me to view it offline, and other times not..So strange..


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Clearly, every computer is different and everyone should exercise caution about what software they use. Having said that, I've been cleaning/removing this stuff, first on my '98 and now this XP computer, for years, and have never had any problems.

You can never open the current index.dat file because it is 'in use' when Windows is running, but you should be able to open old ones (the cleaners appear to leave a basic header behind and Windows recreates them anyway). 

The User Assist Registry keys are encrypted (with a fairly simple system) so, even if you could open them, you couldn't easily read them. I used to have a tool called User Assist Spy that could open and read them but the site it was on is now closed (the author graduated!!).


----------

